
Fabric to close following deaths of two teenagers - toddkazakov
http://mixmag.net/read/fabric-is-closed-this-weekend-following-the-death-of-two-teenagers-news
======
rahvin
It seems there is more going on: [http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/music/news/f...](http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/music/news/fabric-closed-shut-down-appeal-reopen-campaign-
operation-lenor-and-the-real-reason-fabric-was-shut-a7229541.html)

